# Independent Sleeping Question



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello fellow Vizsla folks,
Our 6 month old pup has had a relapse in crate sleeping due to vacations. She was in bed with my daughter and her Vizsla for 2 weeks and loved it . We have gone back to the crate and it is hard. She campaigns hard and pushes her way out and I feel like I’m jailing her. I sit next to the crate while she cries a bit, then she digs, groans and goes to sleep. 
I click train her during her training sessions to be in her crate with the door closed for a few minutes. We are home with her all day, take her on daily hikes and snuggle with her on the couch. She sleeps independently after her morning romp. 
I guess I’m wondering if we are on the right track. Is it possible to train her to sleep in her own bed in our bedroom? Should she be in a different room? Her crate is currently in our family room and she has her meals in it, but rarely goes in independently- only when she had a forbidden shoe or sock. Thank you for reading and any advice is welcome.


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

When our V was fully housebroken (around 10 months) we started to leave her crate open and she would go sleep in her cozy cave in the family room (she is not allowed upstairs, otherwise she would always sleep in our bed). We set up a camera for the first few weeks but she never roamed the house at nights (we have an open space living area). So my suggestion is to ket her pick her bed, but keep her in the family room. She’ll get used to it quickly. We even bring her cave wherever we go for vacation.


----------



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Frida010 said:


> When our V was fully housebroken (around 10 months) we started to leave her crate open and she would go sleep in her cozy cave in the family room (she is not allowed upstairs, otherwise she would always sleep in our bed). We set up a camera for the first few weeks but she never roamed the house at nights (we have an open space living area). So my suggestion is to ket her pick her bed, but keep her in the family room. She’ll get used to it quickly. We even bring her cave wherever we go for vacation.





Frida010 said:


> When our V was fully housebroken (around 10 months) we started to leave her crate open and she would go sleep in her cozy cave in the family room (she is not allowed upstairs, otherwise she would always sleep in our bed). We set up a camera for the first few weeks but she never roamed the house at nights (we have an open space living area). So my suggestion is to ket her pick her bed, but keep her in the family room. She’ll get used to it quickly. We even bring her cave wherever we go for vacation.


Thank you for sharing your experience. We will carry on and hope for a full night’s sleep soon.


----------



## Holly daze (Jan 4, 2022)

Update: Holly is now sleeping in her crate all night and a couple of naps during the day. I did some click/ treat training with her crate, resumed feeding her in her crate and finally ignored her every two hour cries for one night. She had been consistently sleeping through the night for a week and we are all happier.


----------

